# Fragen für die LAP



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Hallo!

Bin beim Lernen auf folgende Frage gestoßen:

Welche Nachteile hat ein zu groß gewählter Motor?
Wie verhaltet sich ein Transforamtor an Gleichspannung?
Was passiert wenn man 24VDC an 24V Wechselstrom anschliesst oder umegkehrt?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Welche Nachteile hat ein zu groß gewählter Motor?


Schlechter Wirkungsgrad, schlechter cosPhi.



			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhaltet sich ein Transforamtor an Gleichspannung?


Wird heiss und verbrennt, da Induktivität sich nicht auswirken kann und nur der Ohmsche Widerstand (recht klein) wirkt.



			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn man 24VDC an 24V Wechselstrom anschliesst oder umegkehrt?



Kommt auf das Teil an. Ner Glühbirne oder Heizwiderstand wird es nichts ausmachen. Einfach mal ausprobieren  

Gegenfrage: was ist ein LAP ?


----------



## afk (3 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile hat ein zu groß gewählter Motor?


Was heißt "zu groß" ?
mechanisch -> man kann ihn nicht anbauen.  
elektrische Leistung -> er wird nicht in seinem Arbeitsbereich betrieben.



MRT schrieb:


> Wie verhaltet sich ein Transforamtor an Gleichspannung?


Durch die Primärwicklung fließt ein konstanter Strom, abhängig von der angelegten Spannung und dem Gleichstromwiderstand der Wicklung. Da dadurch kein magnetisches Wechselfeld erzeugt wird, wird in der Sekundärwicklung auch kein Strom induziert und damit hat der Trafo keine Ausgangsspannung an der Sekundärwicklung. Bei zu hoher Gleichspannung brennt die Primärwicklung durch, da der Wechselstrom-Widerstand der Primärspule auf Gleichstrom keine Wirkung hat. 



MRT schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man 24VDC an 24V Wechselstrom anschliesst oder umegkehrt?


Wie ist das denn gemeint ? 
Eine DC- und eine AC-Spannungsquelle miteinander verbinden, oder was ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Hallo!

Sorry, habs erst jetzt gesehen ich meinte:
Was passiert wenn man 24V DC Schütze an Wechselstrom betreibt oder eben umgekehrt?

Zum Motor:
Wenn die Leistung zu groß gewählt wurde.


----------



## afk (3 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man 24V DC Schütze an Wechselstrom betreibt oder eben umgekehrt?


AC-Schütz an DC-Versorgung -> Gleiche Situation wie beim Trafo, die Schütz-Spule brennt voraussichtlich durch.

DC-Schütz an AC-Versorgung -> Durch den zusätzlichen Wechselstrom-Widerstand der Schützspule fließt weniger Strom als bei Gleichspannung, und das Schütz zieht daher nicht an. 

Übrigens: Gleichstrom-Relais haben oft zusätzlich interne Freilaufdioden, die dann an Wechselspannung die negative Halbwelle durchschalten, oder wegen zu hohem Strom dabei selbst durchbrennen.


Gruß Axel

PS: Von welcher Ausbildung machst Du eigentlich gerade Deinen Abschluß ?


----------



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Aha, schonmal Danke!

Elektrobetriebstechniker mit Schwerpunkt Prozessleittechnik

Und am Donnerstag gehts los, Do und Fr --> Praktisch und am Mo --> Theorie


----------



## afk (3 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Und am Donnerstag gehts los, Do und Fr --> Praktisch und am Mo --> Theorie


Dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Erfolg.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## MRT (3 September 2006)

Besten Dank!


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> Aha, schonmal Danke!
> 
> Elektrobetriebstechniker mit Schwerpunkt Prozessleittechnik


 
Hui was ist den das schon wieder?
In meinen Unterlagen steht der Beruf gar nicht.
Bist IHK oder? Die lassen sich jedes Jahr was neues einfallen.

Sind im alten Ordner schon über 270 B erufsbezeichnungen die wir ausbilden könnten.


----------



## Rasti (4 September 2006)

MRT schrieb:


> ....Und am Donnerstag gehts los, Do und Fr --> Praktisch und am Mo --> Theorie



hmmm, am Do-tag gehts los und du stellst solche Fragen?  An deiner Stelle würde ich mich richtig vor die Bücher klemmen, weil eben solche Fragen eigentlich mit dem Wissen nach dem ersten halben Ausbildungsjahr beantwortet werden können. Ich wünsch dir echt viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Im ersten halben Jahr lernen die momentan nur was Arbeit ist.
Nicht wie man arbeitet 

Das U Stück und Drehmeissel schleiffen ist das wieder sehr in Mode *fg*


----------



## MRT (13 September 2006)

Hallo!

Habs jetzt auch endlich hinter mir!!


----------



## knabi (13 September 2006)

Ja und? Darf man gratulieren oder eher nicht  ?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (13 September 2006)

Ja man darf!!

Hab mit Auszeichnung bestanden!


----------



## knabi (13 September 2006)

Na dann sehen wir doch mal großzügig über die Fragen am Anfang des Threads hinweg und sagen:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Und wo ist die Forumsrunde Bier  ???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (13 September 2006)

Hallo!

Danke!
Die ist schon unterwegs!!


----------



## afk (13 September 2006)

Glückwunsch auch von mir,
dann feier mal noch schön... :s8: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Rasti (14 September 2006)

jupp, von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch.
Feier schön!


----------



## MNBBS (14 September 2006)

afk schrieb:


> AC-Schütz an DC-Versorgung -> Gleiche Situation wie beim Trafo, die Schütz-Spule brennt voraussichtlich durch.
> 
> DC-Schütz an AC-Versorgung -> Durch den zusätzlichen Wechselstrom-Widerstand der Schützspule fließt weniger Strom als bei Gleichspannung, und das Schütz zieht daher nicht an.
> 
> Übrigens: Gleichstrom-Relais haben oft zusätzlich interne Freilaufdioden, die dann an Wechselspannung die negative Halbwelle durchschalten, oder wegen zu hohem Strom dabei selbst durchbrennen.


  Glückwunsch!

Die Frage war im Frühjahr bei der Abschlussprüfung Teil 1 EAT!
Da war sogar die Musterlösung der IHK falsch. 

Die Antworten oben sind aber hier natürlich richtig! Die Frage in der Prüfung ging aber noch dahin gehend weiter, ob das AC-Schütz an DC-Versorgung anzieht oder nicht!?


----------



## afk (14 September 2006)

MNBBS schrieb:


> Die Frage in der Prüfung ging aber noch dahin gehend weiter, ob das AC-Schütz an DC-Versorgung anzieht oder nicht!?


Das Schütz wird es zumindest versuchen. Ob es das auch schafft hängt davon ab, wie lange es dauert, bis die Spule durchbrennt ...  
Mit der durchgebrannten Spule zieht es dann natürlich nicht (mehr) an.


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (14 September 2006)

afk schrieb:


> Das Schütz wird es zumindest versuchen. Ob es das auch schafft hängt davon ab, wie lange es dauert, bis die Spule durchbrennt ...
> Mit der durchgebrannten Spule zieht es dann natürlich nicht (mehr) an.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Na bei einmal richtig ordentlich Strom zieht es dann mit Glück sogar immer an 
Edit: Bei Relaus, nicht bei schütz  habe da ein schöne Muster


----------



## meiwa (15 Oktober 2007)

*DC - Schütz an AC*

Also aus lauter Langeweile auf der Arbeit habe ich es dann einfach mal mit meinem Ausbilder zusammen ausprobiert. Der ganze Versuch lief mit 24V. 
Also: 
Das AC - Schütz an DC zieht hart an, sonst Funktion vorhanden, es dauert einige Zeit, bis es durchbrennt. 
Das DC - Schütz an AC hat hingegen geflattert, wohlgemerkt haben wir ein Schütz ohne Freilaufdiode genommen, das Ergebnis mit Freilaufdiode war zu vorhersehbar. Nach einiger Zeit hat das Schütz dann aber angefangen zu meckern und ein bissl zu stinken. Wir haben es dann lieber abgeklemmt.

Liebe Grüße!!
Die meiwa


----------

